# Single Sign On in a mixed environment Linux+Windows

## Mythos

Hello all,

I am trying to find a solution to improve security at our system with a centralized authentication.

I am looking for a linux server solution to do that in a robust way. (Active Directory is not mandatory but if exist a solution in linux  it will be helpfull).

How can i implement this solution having in linux and windows servers? What is the best solution? 

Best Regards,

Sérgio Machado

----------

## dwbowyer

Not too sure, but you may want to look at OpenLDAP. http://doc.gabosh.net/ may be of help to you.

----------

## funkyFlash

It seems you and I are seeking the same thing  :Smile:   (see a few threads down).

Check out https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565180-start-0.html for how to set up kerberos, which allows auth for linux machines, and windows against your existing kerberos domain.  I'm missing the other piece, which is having users managed outside kerberos, and having the same set of users across an organization.

----------

## salahx

It is far easier to add Linux to Active Directory, the to add Windows to a non-AD Kerberos domain: Just edit 2 lines in smb.conf, and do a "net ads join". Poof - instant member! If DNS is setup properly, no Kerberos configuration required! You'll need to run winbind (which incompatible with ncsd) and configure pam (note the latter document is quite dated, things like pam_stack are long dead)

----------

